# Australian Eligible Rollover Fund



## Billo (6 Dec 2011)

Anyone know how to recover funds from the Australian Eligible Rollover Fund.

This query is for someone who was in OZ for two years and is now returned.

There apparently is a few few hundred Australian dollars in above fund.

Can this be recovered ?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Dec 2011)

Check with someone like taxback.com . They should know.


----------



## Billo (7 Dec 2011)

Thanks Brendan. Will do.


----------

